# Ft myers beach snook?



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Heading out there for a few days next week...any reports of snook on the beach and/or any info..thx in advance!
Alex


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

If you concentrate down towards Big carlos pass you may have luck but early morning late afternoon will be your best chance Ft Myers beach has too many sun bather once the sun gets up so there will be too much pressure and the snook will move out. 
You will have much bettter luck off Sanibel island especially the bunch beach area but once again early or late sunbathers will take over.

Lovers key is another choice I think its like 2 or 3 dollars to enter early and late are the major key before the beach gets busy


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

I’d head to Sanibel as well. Early morning and dusk. They should be cruising around. On the gulf side of course.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Walk the gulf side beaches on Captiva Island ...


----------



## Foreverglades93 (Dec 20, 2015)

i would start at sun up with a white schminnow fly at sanibel lighthouse, preferably on a weekday. From there, work your way west to captiva down the beach to blinds pass. If you catch a low tide, there is a trail to the north west of blinds pass to some of the best wade fishing you've ever seen. don't do this barefoot.


----------

